# ACCURATE METER FAIR PAY



## JohnL (Nov 4, 2019)

As an extreme high end technology systems engineer vendor, I have designed many technologies in Satellite Communications, Radar, Telecoms, Mobile networks, GPS Systems for Governments and Military the list doesn't stop.
When I get into a TAXI I know what I am paying for the time and distance, the driver also knows what he is receiving based on the trip, traffic, diversions, waiting time. The mobile APPS and ride share and mobile internet using grid markers DO NOT NOT WORK accurately. They work within a tolerance of what it will be it will be. 
Internationally we use Standards for weights and measurements, example we buy 1 kilo of bananas, we buy 10 Gallons of fuel, we buy 10 pounds and 2 KGs of meat from the butcher, we KNOW !! what we are getting and PAYING for its in your face.we can see it. A breach of these standards is FRAUD, if you tamper with a measurement device. 

So how do you know what you are paying for in a ride share, how accurate is it??? Do you allow cheep technology and private companies to do this because you believe that its a MEASUREMENT DEVISE....is your phone a measurement device? because that's what they do? they should know?? In a surge what are you paying for? Is the driver getting paid correctly? Is the TAX being reported correctly?? HMMM (give or take, its not much and who cares, right...WRONG)

Their are electronic TAXI meters that you can load onto your mobile phone to check the RIDESHAHE ripppers, you can find these online, but I am not selling anything here or recommending using these, all they can do is to check if the Ridershares are doing the right thing....for drivers benefit. However the accuracy of these is dependent on the mobile device, the mobile GPS system and LETS NEVER FORGET GOOGLE MAPS (and the others) We all know how acurate they are. 

Point is it would be better to know how much your really making and how much the rider is paying, keeping this a secrete by the Rideshares is CRIMINAL, no one is AUDITING THEM NO ONE!!!
We all know worldwide that in surges they rip the rider and the drivers and they gouge.

In the interests of fairness for drivers and riders I will say all cars should have a METER and a PROPER GPS System for accuracy in line with the International Standards for measurements and weights.

When you can accurately hit a target from many miles/kilometers away within 1 meter or less, then that is what I can confirm is a system based on accuracy (from Global positioning systems that exceed normal ones used for general purposes). 

Time is a Standard, waiting time should be paid for if you are stuck in traffic or the conditions mean that you must use alternate route, the unfairness of set fares and big BS it.....rideshare companies not passing correct payment for this is disgusting.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ummm I just lost about 3 mins of my life I'll never get back from reading this dribble...

Move along now....


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah, total garbage, since the pax agrees to a SET rate before the ride, and to an ESTIMATED rate if the ride is edited in transit. Also FYI, every time I've checked actual odometer mileage against U/L mileage, the error is in my favor. So I have a "broken" meter that pays me extra - not gonna cry about it.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

?‍♀ ??


----------



## JohnL (Nov 4, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ummm I just lost about 3 mins of my life I'll never get back from reading this dribble...
> 
> Move along now....


MAKEADONKEY, go back to sleep you need your beauty sleep for ridesharing


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

JohnL said:


> MAKEADONKEY, go back to sleep you need your beauty sleep for ridesharing


And.... Bite me. Next please....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

correct usage is: biteme no space. :biggrin:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cheep - cheap
Devise - device
Rideshahe - rideshare
Secrete - secret


----------



## JohnL (Nov 4, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Cheep - cheap
> Devise - device
> Rideshahe - rideshare
> Secrete - secret


English teacher? lol your funny too



ANT 7 said:


> Cheep - cheap
> Devise - device
> Rideshahe - rideshare
> Secrete - secret


James Bond is that a real 45 lol typing too quick and English USA different to English UK AU ....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's.....you're.....for you are.......not your.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

JohnL said:


> English teacher? lol your funny too
> 
> 
> James Bond is that a real 45 lol typing too quick and English USA different to English UK AU ....


when you write, think of your audience.

otherwise you've wasted precious time that could have otherwise been better off sleeping in preparation for ridesharing as only you understand you.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Cheep - cheap
> Devise - device
> Rideshahe - rideshare
> Secrete - secret


You mean the


JohnL said:


> extreme high end technology systems engineer


committed all those spelling errors? Wow!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

He lost me at "extreme"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JohnL said:


> As an extreme high end technology systems engineer vendor, I have designed many technologies in Satellite Communications, Radar, Telecoms, Mobile networks, GPS Systems for Governments and Military the list doesn't stop.
> When I get into a TAXI I know what I am paying for the time and distance, the driver also knows what he is receiving based on the trip, traffic, diversions, waiting time. The mobile APPS and ride share and mobile internet using grid markers DO NOT NOT WORK accurately. They work within a tolerance of what it will be it will be.
> Internationally we use Standards for weights and measurements, example we buy 1 kilo of bananas, we buy 10 Gallons of fuel, we buy 10 pounds and 2 KGs of meat from the butcher, we KNOW !! what we are getting and PAYING for its in your face.we can see it. A breach of these standards is FRAUD, if you tamper with a measurement device.
> 
> ...


BECAUSE . . .

BECAUSE . . . . .

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Given that most Rideshare drivers use mileage tracking apps for tax purposes, it’s unlikely that the Rideshare companies would risk almost certain discovery to skim much money from drivers/riders in this manner.

Weird errors do happen though. There’s a new thread in the complaints section describing how a driver took a rider 171 miles to DC, but only got compensated for 119 miles. Someone calculated that 119 miles was even shorter than the roughly 135-mile straight-line distance between the two points.

This disturbingly demonstrates that Uber doesn’t even bother to run a “Is-This-Possible” check on their mileage calculations. Others have undoubtedly been gouged as well.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

JohnL said:


> As an extreme high end technology systems engineer vendor, I have designed many technologies in Satellite Communications, Radar, Telecoms, Mobile networks, GPS Systems for Governments and Military the list doesn't stop.
> When I get into a TAXI I know what I am paying for the time and distance, the driver also knows what he is receiving based on the trip, traffic, diversions, waiting time. The mobile APPS and ride share and mobile internet using grid markers DO NOT NOT WORK accurately. They work within a tolerance of what it will be it will be.
> Internationally we use Standards for weights and measurements, example we buy 1 kilo of bananas, we buy 10 Gallons of fuel, we buy 10 pounds and 2 KGs of meat from the butcher, we KNOW !! what we are getting and PAYING for its in your face.we can see it. A breach of these standards is FRAUD, if you tamper with a measurement device.
> 
> ...


For such a technical diatribe your time would be better spent improving your spelling and grammer.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

It is true that that app developers didn't use the location services API correctly. Every GPS location comes with a timestamp, but it seems the app just uses the latest location which can bug out and requires a reset.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 4, 2019)

HazardousDescent said:


> It is true that that app developers didn't use the location services API correctly. Every GPS location comes with a timestamp, but it seems the app just uses the latest location which can bug out and requires a reset.


It will never be accurate, how then are they allowed to operate within so called standards all around us. The licence to operate issued should be revoked until they comply with Standards and measurements. I guess I should open a store and cheat on what I sell sell in weights and measurements, use this as the basis of compliance. LOL the governments need to pay attention to industry disruptive businesses and make fully use of the laws we have passed in order to comply. Otherwise its game over.


----------

